# BFP: here were my symptoms



## WinterSnow

So ladies... for those of you who are symptom spotters (like me) I wanted to share my symptoms for the last month. Everyone has been so helpful in these boards in sharing, I wanted to do my part too.

Every body is different, every symptom is different.
The point is = when you are feeling extra unusual, pay attention to it!


Here we go:
26 day cycle
12-13 day luteal
OV at day 14
Pretty well like clock work

So in previous months I thought I had all sorts of symptoms: vivid dreams, metallic taste, cravey, migraines, super smell, you name it!

However, this month had a few new culprits: neausea, dizziness, and heartburn/acid reflux feeling.

I get diziness some times. However, I never get heartburn/ acid reflux feeling and very rarely do I get nausea because I seem to have an iron stomach. I thought I didn't feel good in previous months, but THIS month I really felt yucky!

Did I do anything different? Well, kind of. We BDd a little more around OV. I did BBT which made my body functions and my feelings so much more understandable. I took a Mucinex on one morning around OV time but nothing more than that. I went tanning a few times (NOW before I hear all about how bad it is for you and your skin, I must play devils advocate here and say that I don't tan regularly - I have severe arthritis and in the winter the warmth helps my aching bones. I'm actually quite pale because I go about 10 times per year.) I'm generally a very COLD person, so maybe the warmth helped me out?

Anyway, here's how it all went down - TMI warning ahead of time :winkwink::

CD 7 - cramping since CD5. Am I broken?? Good mood, high energy though!

CD8 - Cramps throughout day High energy - worried that I might miss O with these weird cramps, I begin OPK now = neg.

CD 9 - Same as above - cramps throughout day High energy

CD 10 - bd - cramps throughout day normal energy, kind of sleepy, not motivated OPK still negative?? Very interesting.

CD 11 - bd- Sleepy getting up - good energy in the day. OPK still neg at 7:30pm?? but why the cramps? EWCM after 8pm

CD 12 - VERY sleepy getting up - watery cm during morning - foggy thinking today :( Sharp sudden pain in front pelvic area before dinner. - OPK still neg at 8:00 pm What is happening?

CD 13 - bd in the AM - very sleepy took mucinex at around 2:00 am- OPK looking not as negative at 10pm - cramping again. ick. Maybe there is still hope this month?

OV!! - CD 14 - very sleepy! my joints hurt so bad. not in the mood to BD at all. Cried!

1DPO - CD 15 - bd in the am - very sleepy / foggy. Lotiony cm. MY JOINTS ARE KILLING ME.

2DPO - CD 16 - VERY SLEEPY. Joints hurt, but today more my tailbone or deep back- front pelvis is having sharp pain. Lotiony / watery cm

3DPO - CD 17 - sleepy, but not too bad. Sore throat, feels a bit wet down there but seemingly nothing when I go check.

4DPO - CD 18 - the migraine is trying to come on, very tired

5DPO - CD 19 - not many symptoms - a bit dizzy, a lil tired in evening, some faint cramping - also trying to rid ear wax, so dizzy could be from that!

6dpo- CD 20 same as above - dizzy, tired, light cramping.

7dpo- CD 21 ditto, more crampy, naseous at nite, bbs feel sore.

8dpo- CD 22 - spotting when I got up this morning, on tp. Maybe this month is over early! nauseous dizzy, crampy, feels heavy on pelvis, smelly ick, wet, emotional, joint pain, bbs sore. Neg HPT at 8am. Heartburn/acid reflux at night. Cried at all sorts of things today. Maybe I've finally gone crazy?

9dpo-CD 23 - nauseous and dizzy all day, sour stomach, feels wet down there but nothing when I check, emotional, joint pain, bbs sore. Neg fr HPT at 8am. I'LL BET I AM , THESE SYMPTOMS ARE WEIRD! But why the neg HPT??

10dpo-CD 24 - nauseous and dizzy all day - Heartburn/acid reflux at night - sour stomach, again, what is with the wet feeling!, joint pain

11dpo- CD 25 - Heartburn/acid reflux at night - sour, wet, joint pain - neg HPT in the morning. Cramping, fatigue, light headedness at 4:00 pm.

12dpo- CD 26 FAINT BFP HPT in the morning (cautious, I don't want to make it up) - light cramping, dizziness, fatigue, spaciness - AF STAY AWAY! Faint BFP in the afternoon - could it be??? Very tired!! Could have gone to bed at 5:00 pm but made it (barely) to 10:00 pm.

13dpo- CD 26 THE DREADED AF DAY: slightly darker but somewhat FAINT HPT in the morning - light cramping, dizziness, fatigue, bbs sore - AF STAY AWAY! Requested a quick test from my lab = POSITIVE BLOOD TEST!! WOHOOOO 

I am now, officially, 2 days AF late :cloud9: 

Baby dust to everyone and I hope that whatever works for you, it's the most blessed moment you experience! (so far).


----------



## katiekittykat

CONGRATULATIONS! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

And thank you for sharing :hugs: Please drop in on the January Testers thread and announce your BFP....you'll be our 21st!


----------



## Oldermummy78

That's great thanks


----------

